
Ask HN: How would you invest $500k? - jliptzin
Aside from startup investing, where would you allocate $500k? Real estate? S&amp;P? Gold? Cash? Bitcoin? Assume no diversification - you can only put it in one place.
======
fennecfoxen
VFFVX (Vanguard Target Retirement 2055 Fund)

[https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=1487&...](https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=1487&FundIntExt=INT)

(Actually, I have more my ~$300k in other Vanguard funds, but if I had to
consolidate to exactly one, that'd be it.)

You could also make a case for VT (Vanguard Total World Stock ETF).

[https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=3141&...](https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=3141&FundIntExt=INT)

It is a stupid question, though, as it makes no accounting for your individual
situation, an important thing that defines your relationship with money.

------
bobfirestone
S&P through a low fee mutual fund or ETF. It is boring but over the long haul
will probably have the best performance.

If I was placing an all or nothing bet with $5k it would go in bit coin. I
doubt the volatility will go away anytime soon so I suspect that it will
either continue the explosive growth or crash.

------
simbolit
The assumption is stupid. Sorry to say that, but it is.

If it is throwaway money, put it in bitcoin. It definitely has the greatest
potential to double in reasonable time. It also has a fair chance of
completely crashing, but, hey, it's throwaway money.

------
strick
wealthfront.com - author of Random Walk Down Wall Street is the investment
guru. Auto allocation and tax loss harvesting.

------
Casseres
SPDR S&P 600 Small Cap Growth ETF

------
creativeone
Buy multifamily real estate.

------
macarthy12
on Black

------
AutoCorrect
Indoor soccer field.

------
sharemywin
Ivy league education

------
Mankhool
Commercial RE.

------
jbobes
cloud306.com - startup, just launched (no press release yet), bootstrapped,
wicked uber cool

------
davidsmith8900
\- If its one place, I'll put it in startups.

